# Xmas joke



## whitty (Dec 22, 2009)

Three men died on christmas eve and went to heaven where they were met by st peter at the pearly gates.St peter said, seeing as its christmas you can only come in if you have something that represents christmas,the first man pulled out his lighter,lit it and said its a candle.Fair enough said st peter in you go,the second man pulled out his car keys,jingled them and said its the sleigh bells,ok said st peter in you go.The third man pulled out a pair of womens knickers and st peter said to him what have those got to do with christmas,they are carols replied the man.


----------



## Steff (Dec 22, 2009)

Pmsl :d:d:d:d:d


----------

